# prolonged labor? or labor at all?



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Hey, Alaska's getting a taste of what the East Coast had this year, over one foot of the stuff in less than 14 hours. 

anyway- Calypso is a FF, and I have no idea when she was bred  fun!

I moved her into the stall with her buddie, Katie at 4pm yesterday both were acting weird, Katie is due around April 15-20th and she's huge, but the udder is only halfway there. Calypso's udder is only like two handfulls. 

so at around 8pm, I went to check them and Calypso was laying on her side, head in the straw, pushing out with her back legs, not a hard contraction though. she got up when I got in there and she's really poochy, ligs are almost gone, and about 1/2" of white goop (plug?) it didn't look like the clear, amber stuff. 

Well, I went and checked hourly last night, and pretty much all she's done is poo all over her stall, ligs are still there, but soft, udder is still small... but she'll still have a soft contraction, lay down, shift to her side and push a bit. 

I did go in at about 12am last night, only two fingers but it's really tight, not like a normal doe in labor

I'd upload pics, but our other computer is at the shop, when we get it back today I'll upload. 

thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she could be stretchign and getting the kids into position.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so like a false labor?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hmm.... :chin: the kids may be pushing on something inside.. that is making her uncomfortable ..... by doing what she is doing ...it may be that ....she is repositioning....the babies.....to a more comfortable spot... if her udder isn't all the way filled ...and she still has her ligs.... she might not be quite ready yet.... also if she isn't in a full pushing mode... she is most likely not ...in labor.. :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok thanks, 

that's what i was thinking, but i didnt want to blow it off like nothing and have a stuck kid


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: I know how you feel.... I am glad ..you went "in" and checked her.... Just keep an eye on her.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

so... when they start having 'practice' labors, how close would you say that they are? 

like within how many days?

 thanks


----------

